# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Sở hữu căn hộ liền tay,ở ngay khi thanh toán 50% ,view biển 100% nằm trong khu đô thị chí linh tại vũng tàu

## nganmai68

Sở hữu căn hộ liền tay view biển 100% chỉ với 1 tỷ 3 (2pn) tại vũng tàu
Nhanh tay sở hữu căn hộ nghỉ dưỡng đẳng cấp 4. Chỉ từ 1 tỷ/ 3 căn 2 phòng ngủ.
Căn hộ hoàn thiện, thanh toán 50% nhận nhà ở ngay.
- Diện tích từ 55-80m2.
Vị trí đắc địa: Tọa lạc mặt tiền đường 3/2 tại khu du lịch biển Chí Linh sầm uất nhất phía Nam, nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng tại đây ngày càng cao.
Ôm trọn hồ điều hòa 40ha và 1 mặt giáp biển mang đến chất lượng sống thư thái.
Nằm giữa thiên đường giải trí với các tiện ích hấp dẫn: Cách biển Chí Linh 500m, sân Golf Paradise, gym, hồ bơi, trung tâm thương mại,...
Căn hộ thiết kế thông minh với phòng ngủ 2 trong 1, view hướng biển hứng trọn gió biển trong lành.
Giá đột giá chỉ từ 1 tỷ 3 ,thanh toán 50% nhận nhà ngay.
Sổ hồng vĩnh viễn.
Chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt.
- Chỉ cần trả trước 50% sẽ nhận nhà ở ngay, hoặc cho CĐT thuê lại.
- Tặng 20 ngày ở miễn phí tại đây trong 1 năm đối với những khách hàng mua và cho Chủ đầu tư thuê lại để khai thác.
- 50% còn lại trả góp không lãi suất trong 12 tháng.
Cơ hội đầu tư - sinh lời.
Đừng chần chừ liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để nhanh tay sở hữu ngay căn hộ đẹp nhất dự án và nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn từ chủ đầu tư.

----------

